# Grand Forks Area



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

Moving to college in a couple weeks to grand forks. will be attending und and just wondering if there is anyone that would want to meet up and go do a little hunting a couple times. I will be new to the area and all my buddys will be back at home so wont have anyone to hunt with. I got decoys blind and am an average caller. more or less just looking to get out a few times 
thanks


----------



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

i am going to be a freshman at UND this fall too. we should definetly go hunting this fall. what hall are you in?


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

i am not in a hall i will be living off campus so if you need a spot for any decoys guns and so forth just shoot me a message and i can give you my number and stuff definately would be nice to get a few ppl out hunting from around the area. thanks hope to see you out there


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Goosester & LDuncan

I am also a student at UND. Me and my buddies are sometimes looking for guys to come hunting with us to split gas. Just PM me one weekend. Ill be there opening weekend so maybe ill see ya around.

If you wanna meet some more hunters like yourselves I would join the UND Ducks Unlimited chapter at the involvement expo. I have met many guys at banquets that really know how to hunt.

How many deeks do you guys have? Do you have 4X4 's ?


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

flightstopper-
I will be bringing down 2 doz goose fullbodys as of right now im planning on trying to get at least a doz more. They are a mixture of bigfoots and ghg some are ffds. I have alot of duck decoys but ot for feilds. I will be moving down the 21st Ill definately look ya up always nice to have a couple new ppl to hunt with out there. Also i do not have a truck just got my car little easier on the gas for a poor college student


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking what are y'all going to school for?


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

I will be going to school for Fisheries and Wildlife management/biology


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I went to Bottineau for fisheries and wildlife and I know its to late now but that was the best 2 years of my life wish I could go back hunting was phenominal I have never hunted so much we hunted at least 3 times a week. And there was all kinds of access


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a great time and a little more hunting then there was going to class haha. Just the way I like it. but ya hopefully i will have the same luck once i get my bearings straight and know the area a little more


----------



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

I am going to school for Recreation and Tourism Studies.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Im going into chemical engineering. Where you guys from?


----------



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

I am from Rochester MN. How bout you?


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

Grand Rapids Minnesota it is on the northern side


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> engineering.


That's were the money is! All of you freshmen, don't run from math heavy majors, it will pay off for you in the long run.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Im from Minot.


----------



## erasmusjones (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm new to UND this year as well, and am looking to get after some geese/ducks. I don't really know anyone in the area.
I've got a Tacoma which is great for hauling decoys and stuff around.

PM me or whatever if you're looking for people to go with.

See you around.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

hey, if u guys want to hunt and your not a total douscher you can probubly tag along with me and my buddies. shoot me a pm with your numbers and we might be able to set somthing up.


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey ,
im down here at und to and am originally from the minot area. have to go home an get my shotgun but if u guys are ever up for any hunting let me know, hopefully the hunting around here i as good as everyone says it is


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

got all moved out on friday. Great campus not so much looking forward to the whole class part of the deal but now am ready to start hunting. anyone in the area shoot me a pm if you want to go out i got all my decoys down here now and am itching to kill some birds


----------



## goosester (Aug 11, 2009)

Just wondering how everyone is doing around here ive been out a few times with very little luck. Been seeing alot but still no birds


----------



## BHealy (Jun 2, 2009)

Yea we go to DL to hunt em around here. Don't plan on going for another month or so.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone go out for the early season? It looks like I can go out fridays along with the weekends. Can anyone go out friday morning?

NDhunter14 where are you from?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

You don't plan on hunting friday as in tomorow or next friday do you? Worded kinda funny for talking about a season that's closed.


----------

